# Japan - Panasonic bikes unacceptable?



## alijoker

Hi everyone! I have been trying to register for Uber Eats here for a long time but it's sooooo unclear! The website (uber.com) requires me to register my bike but oddly the long list of bike makers does NOT include Panasonic, which is one of the largest bike makers in Japan! I tried typing in Panasonic and the model but the form returns an error saying you should choose from the list. How is it possible to get around this? Plus, I have seen many people using Bike Share in Tokyo to deliver Uber Eats, what do they write in "Number Plate", Bike Make, Model, etc.?

Thanks


----------



## 8BB76E1

If it wants number plate, you're trying to add gentsuki / scooter. maybe just english localization is a bit strange. I guess you don't need to add anything and just go with default "uber bicycle"

but you did go past document approval? i'm trying to register too, and they keep rejecting my id card, even though on my fourth or fifth try, i uploaded 600dpi scan..


----------

